# Northern Indiana



## hoosiershep

Northern Indiana/Southern Michigan


----------



## hoosiershep

First morels found in Indiana according to morelmushroomhuntingclub.com. Pls people dont be out there stepping on the babies!


----------



## brwndog3006

you referring to the ones in Mitchell


----------



## ricard76

Someone did find 2 tiny 1 inch or smaller blacks near Mitchell. There have also been a few finds in Southern KY and they have also been very small. I know folks can't wait to get out but if you're out checking your known patches use caution not to smash the ones hidden under the leaves. I try to step on logs, sticks, rocks, moss, deer trails when checking my patches early for n the season. My wife and I actually backed out of our early patch last year after finding 5 tiny blacks and fearing we would smash others that were hidden.


----------



## mmh

Things are really starting to green here in N.E. Indiana. It is supposed to rain all week with mild to slightly above temps. I am ready to go!!


----------



## cwlake

I'm guessing we should start finding around the 25th.


----------



## river rat 70

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLIMdy7omJo[/video]

Click on the link to see my first morels of 2014. If the weather holds out we should be in the woods pick veeeerrrrryyyy soon. Good luck to all !!!


----------



## hoosiershep

Its getting close! Next weekend ill be hitting up the southern/eastern hills and sunny spots.


----------



## mmh

I hope with the warmer daytime temps. we are really close. I cannot get out this weekend but plan on next weekend regardless. Good luck to all


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Went out in Wabash County for a couple of hours tonight. May Apples,trillium and even a couple of Jack in the pulpits were up ,but didn't find any shrooms. Did find a new spot for later though. I think we need a little more warm weather to really get things going.


----------



## smokey

Been out every night here in the Warsaw area. No morels yet,did find Devils urn, and a small verpa. Did manage to collect some fresh dryad saddles. But you are right need some warm weather. This frost is not helping either


----------



## imfubar

Morels will arrive warm or cold. Just cause it got warm for a week doesn't mean they should be here. They are growing as we speak. The cold slows that growth but thats a good thing. I understand why so many go out long before morels are worth harvesting but never understood why when their not found people assume its too cold. If everything else is growing then the morels are too. I live 30 mins from warsaw And can look at my fence line and tell they are growing now but not worth looking for another week or harvesting for almost another 2 weeks or more. I myself hope this weather holds.


----------



## mmh

A buddy of mine a has a really nice woods. (ash,, elm, tulip) He's finding blacks but no greys yet. Were in the N.E. corner of the state. He let me hunt there several years ago and I did well, he likes to hunt them but not eat them. His wife was introduced to morels and guess what? I cant hunt there anymore. not a lot of public places near me that do not also have a lot of hunting pressure but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## hoosiershep

Starting to find large quantities in lagrange/noble counties. They are little but after all this rqin and warm weathrr this week3nd will be prime. Havent found any blacks/half frees this year.


----------



## buckman

Starting to find a few in Dekalb county


----------



## cwlake

@mmh, Have you tried McClures reserve on the north side? I know they find some blacks in there.


----------



## noskydaddy

NWI strikes. <strong>FINALLY!</strong>

<strong>Found 10</strong> lil' morels in one spot under MY BIKE today!
2-4" each and growing.

I set my bike down against a fallen tree, walked for 45 minutes in a big
circle looking all around. When I got back to the bike, I decided to take a picture of
some yellow and purple flowers to ID later.

<em>And WHAMMO! </em> There they were, right under the bike!!!

<strong>I am always impressed and dumbfounded at just how diligent
one must LOOK to see these mushrooms.</strong>

They were literally right under my nose and if I didn't stop to
slow down enough to take a picture, I never would have found them.

Anyway, I am one happy dude today. 
Check out some pics everyone.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17220623878" title="morel-2015 by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17408435395" title="morel-2015 by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16785898604" title="morel-2105 by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17408289835" title="Untitled by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## madduck74

Found 13 in Allen County today (Fort Wayne area).


----------

